# Coding/Billing from home



## acoke (Dec 28, 2007)

I have been asked if I would be interested in coding/billing for an internal medicine physician that will be billing outpatient wound care only.  I have never done anything like this on my own.  Can anyone tell me how to charge this provider for my services?


----------



## terese74 (Jan 10, 2008)

You would have to decide on how much you want to bill per hour. Then you also have to take into consideration that you will have to pay self employement taxes and you should also have your own professional liability insurance. You can build that into your hourly fee. You will also have to bill sales tax in addition since you will have to pay the state sales tax. 
I accepted an independant contractor position and wasnt aware of all the things I would have to pay when I agreed to my contracted amount! 
Good luck!!


----------



## v4vinoth2002 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Urgent - You Can Do Business With Us*

If u are willing to do only marketing part of it and if you want us to do billing, coding, AR and total practice management for those doctors, you can give me and my company the links of those doctors, as we are a medical billing and coding company, pls visit www.nibbanaglobal.com for our company details,  and u can show your doctors the same and you can be hired by my company on salary basis or no of client u bring u get paid kind of contract with us ...pls revert on ur ideas on this,

Have a nice day!

Vinoth
Asst-Manager,
Nibbana ltd.


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 10, 2008)

I currently charge the doctor I provide billing services and AR workup a flat rate of 7% of all income coming in.


----------



## marty3073 (Apr 14, 2008)

*wondering*



acoke said:


> I have been asked if I would be interested in coding/billing for an internal medicine physician that will be billing outpatient wound care only.  I have never done anything like this on my own.  Can anyone tell me how to charge this provider for my services?



Hi could your name be amy coke, just wondering?
I worked for someone with your initials, and i am wondering how is she doing, i live in mississippi
i used to work at st. dominics in jackson, ms as a billing clerk.
So if this the amy coke i know, this is Marschand Martin.
Thanks.


----------

